# Propane single burner for outdoor canning



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I would appreciate recommendations for an outdoor propane single burner to use for canning.

I've looked at:
http://www.campchef.com/catalog/item/1/10/0/SH140L/132/Maximum+Output+Single+Cooker.html

And:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_15490_15490

The 2nd was recommended due to it's multiple heat rings and 3 temperature control knobs. The 1st is double the BTU output.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

CJ said:


> I would appreciate recommendations for an outdoor propane single burner to use for canning.
> 
> I've looked at:
> http://www.campchef.com/catalog/item/1/10/0/SH140L/132/Maximum+Output+Single+Cooker.html
> ...


CJ, you really don't need that much flame. We use our Coleman stove and it works great. I have one of those turkey fryers and it will boil a pot of water in an instant. But it uses too much fuel.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

I use the 2 burner Camp Chef and it works very well.
Plenty of BTU's & couldn't be happier. Very well made.

Here's a link to the "summer kitchen" I set up last summer.

http://grannymillerblog.blogspot.com/2008/01/summer-kitchen.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.agrisupply.com/12cooker-stand/p/49469/cn/5400007/

I've used one of these to cook whole deer in a washtub, so holding up a canner wouldnt be a problem. It's easy to set the flame at any level you need, from a slow simmer, to something that resembles a Space Shuttle liftoff!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I would go with this one:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_16460_16460

or even the triple burner one.
I have the triple burner and find that I can have a canner on one end and use the other end to do other jobs. More stable too.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Those "turkey fryers" are a wonder for pressure canning. They seem to get that pressure up to snuff much quicker than a regular gas burner which saves lots of time when you are doing multiple batches.


----------



## Nana2boys (Mar 8, 2008)

I use the stand for our fish fryer. Guess it would be the same type stand as the turkey fryer. I find my pressure canner fits the ring on the stand perfectly.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Are the turkey fryer bases able to simmer low enough to keep the pressure down?

In our RV, I use my Kuhn Rikon pressure cooker to make meals in on occasion. I have an AWFUL time with the crappy burners keeping the heat low enough so the pressure isn't too much.

I never had any trouble in our last place on the electric stove with my All American canner, but after my experience with the small pressure cooker on the propane, I'm really concerned about what burner will work well.


----------



## NEOhioSmiths (Sep 28, 2007)

I posted a similar question a couple of weeks ago and got many positive responses for the Northern Tool models.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

CJ, I too am curious about being able to get a low enough flame. I canned my green beans last summer on the burner attached to our gas grill. I had a heck of a time keeping it low enough. I have a turkey fryer that we bought for canning purposes that I haven't tried yet, as it seems to me I would have the same problem with it, maybe even more so.

Does anyone know if this is the case, or how to fix the problem? I loved canning outdoors last year and would like to do it again this year.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

they have those sort of meshy round metal things you put on a burner, then you put the pan on top, you can find them at RV stores. IN my trailer it will simmer rice just fine, adn I also found I can control the heat MUCH better using cast iron on the propane burners(both on the trailer stove and colman camp stove). If you have a cast iron griddle you can put that between the pot and the flame also. Life became sooooo much better when I got the mesh thing and the cast iron on the propane.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

We bought an inexpensive 2 burner for camping some years back. I use it for canning - works fine. Except that the legs keep falling off. :flame: Gotta get that fixed!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

not that you would, but if you decided to water bath it is nice to have more than one burner so you can heat water to add as it evaporates.


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

I bought an outdoor cooker years ago at cabelas. It's cast iron ,has two burners and works great.We scalded chickens to defeather then we did peaches the next day- 6 bushels .The great thing about these cookers is the quick reboil and the house stays cool. One word of CAUTION...You must do this in an area where there is no breeze or your jars will break when you are removing them from the canner.We had a large grainery that had ventilation but no large low windows. it worked well .We prepped the food in the house, canned in the grainery. Took the cooled processed jars into the house the next morning early. firelite


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay, sounds like just about any of the propane burners will work, just need a wind shield.

I have a metal plate that I use on the RV burners beneath my pans, and it helps quite a bit, so I could use that on a burner I guess.

Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the 2 burner Camp Chef model EX-60LW and I love it. I think the two main things is that I can really adjust the flame just right (my single burner is a PITA) and it puts out significant BTUs and things get nice and hot very quickly.

Atwoods has them on sale now for $100


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Blue, I may make a trip up there this week.


----------

